# Scott Gourlay



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

I've heard this guys name mentioned on here a few times. Who has actually used him and can offer me some feedback please? 

Driving with my Rapture V2 has gone from the strongest part of my game to absolutely the second worst part of my game since changing to the G15 and now the 910. 

I want a proper shaft fitting and ultimately an idea of optimal launch, club head launch etc. If this guy is worth his salt and people can convince me he's worth going too I'll make an appointment and have a trip through.

Any views welcome. Also what does he charge.

c.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 15, 2012)

Cant help much with a driver fit, but I went for a fitting with Scott for new irons last summer,the guy knows what he's talking about and I would recommend him.All the up to date technology you could wish for in a good club fitter.

We sat down for 15 min. talking about my game and what I was looking for from a custom fit,never pushed towards any type of club and come away with very satisfied and ended up with a great set of clubs.

I liked him as he really listened to what you had to say and took the time to explian anything you were unsure of.

As I was going away on holiday the next day, I needed the clubs to play St Andrews the day after I got back he delivered them to my daughters flat in Edinburgh which I thought was good service.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 15, 2012)

How much did that cost for your fitting Evahakool?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheers, there must be more people who have used him? Can anyone recommend anyone else in the central belt? Any prices for your fitting?


----------



## Andy (Jan 15, 2012)

Wull had his driver fitting with him only a few weeks ago Craw.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 15, 2012)

JustOne said:



			How much did that cost for your fitting Evahakool?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you just mean the cost for a fitting, but I paid Â£400 for my irons and Â£120 for a 5 wood,total cost.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry it was the fitting cost and does he deduct that from the order price?


----------



## evahakool (Jan 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sorry it was the fitting cost and does he deduct that from the order price?
		
Click to expand...


Wasn't charged for fitting cost and I never asked the price.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I've heard this guys name mentioned on here a few times. Who has actually used him and can offer me some feedback please? 

Driving with my Rapture V2 has gone from the strongest part of my game to absolutely the second worst part of my game since changing to the G15 and now the 910. 

I want a proper shaft fitting and ultimately an idea of optimal launch, club head launch etc. If this guy is worth his salt and people can convince me he's worth going too I'll make an appointment and have a trip through.

Any views welcome. Also what does he charge.

c.
		
Click to expand...

Just in Crawford.......Scott is the man, touring pros go to this guy. I've known him from a junior and now he's one of the best fitters. He will not sell you a bean unlees it's right for you and he is happy. He has shafts that will make your jaw drop, shafts that others dont have. He does it all with great enthusiasm but you donâ€™t get any special discounts. A session on the machine will usually be about Â£30 and he wont hurry you away. All depends what you get, but that Â£30 usually comes off if you buy. 

Dont waste any time, once you go to Scott you wont go anywhere else.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll add to the scott gourlay love in

I went to him for my irons in Feb last year, and ended up going back for my driver & wedges

He 100% knows his stuff - he'll put you on trackman, give you as many different head/shaft combos as you can think of and have a chat thro' the numbers as you go along, to get to some recommendations.  He'll even throw in some swing pointers too.
He'll put you under absolutely no pressure to buy from him, but if you end up going back to make a purchase do he'll take the fitting charges (Â£30) off the purchase price
to top it all - he's a really nice bloke

like tommo said - he won't do any special discounts or price matches, but you will come away with the confidence that your gear is exactly right for you


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tell him Harvey sent you.....it means jack shit, but tell him anyway. Oh I really need to look when i'm typing.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

It looks as though I'm heading east. Do I need my passport?

Tommo is that going to add money onto my fitting?


----------



## DelB (Jan 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It looks as though I'm heading east.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford - let me know when you're coming through and we could try and combine your fitting with a game either before or after. :whoo:


----------



## bigslice (Jan 15, 2012)

craw ive taken your advice and for the past to weeks i had lessons, which in turn will lead to a new driver. richard gordon down at belleisle. they have a golf simulator thing which shows most numbers that you need. he can fit you for ping talormade titleist. the first 5 mins into fitting he said no you need lessons. could be worth a phonecall 01292 441314. he charges 50 a fitting which is deducted if you buy from him. he also charges 25 for 45mins and this may include using the simulator. really nice guy. i was going to post all this once i had been fitted but you need help. you might only need a fresh pair of eyes to check you out and possibly the right shaft


----------



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm quite sure in fact I'm 100% sure that it is all down to having the correct shaft.


----------

